# New Puppy



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello! I am a new member. We have had 2 wonderful GSD's in the past. We lost our 7 year old to Degenerative Myelopathy in April . We realized we haven't had a home without a German shepherd in 20 years, so, it's time once again.

We will be picking up our new puppy on July 9th. He will be our first long coat WGSL German Shepherd. We are naming him Cairo.

We are so excited!

We will have a 4 hour trip home with him from the breeder. Any hints for traveling with a 9 week old pup?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Cairo is adorable! Sorry for your loss of your gsd. For the trip home, to prevent car sickness, it would help if the puppy isn't fed 1- 2 hours before. If the breeder has gotten him used to a crate, that will make it easier for traveling. If not and Cairo sits on a lap, take towels to first put on the lap, in case of accidents. Also take toys - a soft squeaky toy can be soothing and the rope toys are good for chewing. I would plan on stopping every hour or so for potty breaks depending on how Cairo travels - he may just take a nap.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd let him ride in crate, not loose. Bring a couple rolls of paper towels and a couple of bath towels in case he gets carsick. If you stop to potty him, don't take him in any potty areas at rest stops. Stick to a parking lot or other hard surface away from where other dog would have gone. If you give him water, not a whole lot. Let him settle in a little at home before you feed him and even if it isn't a great food or what your going to feed him, ask the breeder for some of what he's been weaned on and don't change foods for a while. Have fun with him.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I prefer to have them on my lap on the back seat. If you decide to use a crate, at least sit next to him. A new puppy is healing. I don't stop when they are sleeping but otherwise, yes, every hour or so.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Long ride home.. furthest I've driven home with new pup was about an hr 30mins. with 1 stop... the wife would drive while I'd hold the puppy on my lap (with a towel on my lap)

congrats on the new bundle of joy and have a fun safe road trip


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you, Mary Beth. We can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you all for the great recommendations! It is going to be a very long ride, especially with all the stops. We will have 2 teens waiting anxiously at home to meet Cairo.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I recently drove 9 hours with our 11 week old pup. We stopped every couple hours for potty breaks. I made sure to stop off at churches in small towns. They usually have some grass the dog can do its business on. I talked to a couple of the church members who just happened to be coming or going as we were there. They didn't mind at all. I figure a lot of people don't stop at churches with their dogs. Most want to stay on the interstate. We'll do the same trip home tomorrow. Cute pup. Good luck


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Don't forget some plastic bags


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I should have said a plastic crate, not wire Lorrie. My last one threw up so much he was swimming. What a mess. Funny, he was screaming so much, I don't know how he had time to puke.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

We drove mine home a little over 2 hrs on the bench in my pickup between my husband and me. I had pretty well plastered the cab with potty pads but no need, good little baby only pottied on stops. he slept like an angel 90 percent of the time. When we was awake I kept him busy with chew toys, he preferred my water bottle to the puppy Nyla bones I brought for him. I held onto him to be sure he did not get pitched off the seat. I know he would have been safer in a crate but as it was he was not stressed by the ride at all.


----------



## Elf (Jun 10, 2016)

Does he have blue eyes? Also, I recommend bringing a bunch of towels, lay them in the back seat, plop him on there while you sit by him and ride next to him. He will puke (some don't, rarely.) And bring some water, only give him small amounts of water.


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Elf said:


> Does he have blue eyes? Also, I recommend bringing a bunch of towels, lay them in the back seat, plop him on there while you sit by him and ride next to him. He will puke (some don't, rarely.) And bring some water, only give him small amounts of water.


The photo was taken when he was 5 weeks. His eyes will change from blue to brown. Not looking forward to such a long ride with him, sounds like it's going to be challenging. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> We drove mine home a little over 2 hrs on the bench in my pickup between my husband and me. I had pretty well plastered the cab with potty pads but no need, good little baby only pottied on stops. he slept like an angel 90 percent of the time. When we was awake I kept him busy with chew toys, he preferred my water bottle to the puppy Nyla bones I brought for him. I held onto him to be sure he did not get pitched off the seat. I know he would have been safer in a crate but as it was he was not stressed by the ride at all.


I really hope we have a nice, easy trip like yours was, but, seeing all the other responses, it sounds like we may be in for a tough day.


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> I should have said a plastic crate, not wire Lorrie. My last one threw up so much he was swimming. What a mess. Funny, he was screaming so much, I don't know how he had time to puke.


Oh, Steve, that sounds awful! I hope we're not in for a rough trip!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I picked my boy up at 9 weeks and drove him home by myself as the breeder changed the day to come, and the person who was going to hold him on the way home had to work.

It was a 3 hour drive and I did not want to put him in a crate, although I had brought one. He wasn't crate trained and I didn't want to rush him in and have a bad reaction to crates later.

He stayed the whole 3 hours in the passenger seat and I did not stop--worried about not fully vaccinated. Amazingly, he did not have to potty.

I got a huge insight in his personality. He took a liking to the piping or edging of my truck upholstery. I told him "no" a few times and then finally gently shook him at the scruff on his neck.

At that point, Simon lowered his head with his eyes looking up at me and stuck his tongue out and touched the piping just with his tongue. His question was: can I touch it with just my tongue? At that point I knew iI was in for a ride with this dog--not just the one we were on.

I never have had a dog with such a sense of humor!

Enjoy your trip home, they grow so quickly. Simon is now 2.5 years old now--I think so fondly of our first ride home


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Lorrie said:


> Oh, Steve, that sounds awful! I hope we're not in for a rough trip!


They shake it off as soon as they're home, loose in your yard. You'll laugh about it then. And you have two teens that will love to clean him up. Mine live for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

My pup had a four hour car ride when I picked him up. Two with the breeder and two with me. He was in a crate in the back seat and was totally fine. Mostly slept or played a bit with a toy, but was not upset at all. I stopped a couple times to let him potty. He didn't whine, poop, pee, or throw up during the ride. Even now, at a year old, he is great in the car. Just chills in his crate until we get to where we are going. I went prepared with towels and stuff to clean up any messed, but didn't need them. 

Much different from my previous pup who cried on the 20 minute trip home, and even now gets super wound up and usually throws up. She loves to get in the care, but gets herself way to excited over it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hope for the best, plan for the worst, then you'll manage either way


----------

